# Pinion Pine Fire Wood w/ Beautiful Red Staining



## Clay3063 (Aug 18, 2018)

I did not know that pinion pine had the same red staining in it as does Box Elder. I friend of ours showed me his stack of fire wood the other day and it has some beautiful red staining. Some of it is also punky and or spalted. Here a couple of pics. Did anyone else know about this? - Clay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2018)

I've seen it in the Arizona Ash that we have in our yard when a branch broke off. It faded real quick though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2018)

Clay, I moved this here so people can respond to your question. Thanks to @Karl_TN, it didn't even occur to me that people couldn't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 29, 2018)

Clays,

Here's a good article that might help explain the pink stain.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/201...er-fungus-of-the-month-arthrographis-cuboidea
"Spalt Your Own Lumber: Fungus of the Month – Arthrographis cuboidea"
...It is a different sort of pink than the red/pink commonly seen in boxelder trees (which, if you recall, is not spalting), and unlike the pink stain of boxelder, does not fade in indoor light. It is a surface mold, meaning it does not grow very far inside the wood, however its pigment diffuses. This means that the color gets deep inside the wood, while the fungus stays relatively on the outside. Perfect for spalting!

-Karl
PS. A lot more details about spalting from Dr. Robinson can be found on her main website: https://www.northernspalting.com/

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 31, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Clays,
> 
> Here's a good article that might help explain the pink stain.
> 
> ...



Thank you Karl. That was indeed a very interesting article. I really like the idea that sunlight won't cause it to fade, which is something I HAVE noticed about it as both of these pieces have been sitting in the sun since before I got them.


----------

